# *POLL* Microsoft Surface Pro? Windows 8? LR4 & CS3 on a tablet!?!



## RLPhoto (Aug 15, 2012)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31632_7-57476199-237/microsoft-surface-pro/

This is the tablet I've been waiting for. A Tablet that can actually do work and run serious app's for my photo needs with a USB PORT!!! 

This is good stuff, A full OS in a tablet. 8) The possibility's are endless with that USB port. Tethering shooting, Storage, CD Drive, Printers, and so much more.

Are any of you interested in this tablet? Because if the giant microsoft can pull it off, The Ipad will have some serious competition.


----------



## c-law (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like it could be promising but I will reserve judgement until anyone can actually review a copy of one. So far since they announced it Microsoft has been completely hands-off for journalists except for powered-off models so it looks like they are still working on it and ironing stuff out but felt they had to announce early.

Hopefully it won't turn into Microsoft's own 1Dx or supertele delay fiasco with a never ending gap between announcement and anyone actually seeing it working.

Chris


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 16, 2012)

i bought a cheap chinese android tablet for $150 7" screen capacitive touch screen can take micro sd cards has usb host it runs the android only dslr controlller app and 7" is more convenient for reading books on it works with a card reader usb hub i bought so i can use it to back up camera cards to other media. obviously the screen is not as good as a retina display but its good and it was sooo cheap for me an ipad really does not do anything my iphone cant so i saw no use in getting one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31632_7-57476199-237/microsoft-surface-pro/
> 
> This is the tablet I've been waiting for. A Tablet that can actually do work and run serious app's for my photo needs with a USB PORT!!!
> 
> ...


It sounds interesting, there are windows touch screen tablets that run lightroom, photoshop, and pretty much anything else. Lenovo makes one of them, its been around for a few years. Its a industrial grade machine though, so its big and heavy. Its also expensive.
My issue would be with readability, I can't read my 12 inch Lenovo screen, much less a 10 inch one. A 7 inch screen is out of the question for me.


----------

